# Grow tubes, Milk Cartons or Nothing?



## MeadowStationVines (Mar 20, 2017)

So I’m planting my first vines this May (Marquette, Noiret, Arandell, Brianna) and I was planning on using the blue grow tubes but I came across this paper https://mnhardy.umn.edu/sites/mnhardy.umn.edu/files/pruning_training_and_grape_canapy_management.pdf (page in question attached) suggesting the root growth was reduced by the use of a grow tube. 
Any thoughts or experience with that? Rabbits are a serious concern where I’m at so I will need something and was wondering if the milk carton would be better?
Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Stressbaby (Mar 20, 2017)

FWIW, the pros around here who grow for area wineries all suggest grow tubes. 

You might not have to purchase them. I planted my first 18 vines this past weekend, 120 to go. I was fortunate to be able to borrow some used tubes from a guy a mile down the road who has 10 acres of vines.


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 20, 2017)

I use milk cartons based on cost. WSU has some pretty good research on the result differences for cartons and grow tubes and even color of tubes. In the end I decided to save my $ for posts and hardware as the delta five years out wasn't too significant.


----------



## TonyR (Mar 21, 2017)

When i plant new vines I use grow tubes. The ones I have are probably 15 years old and the color of the tubes is tan. The Main reason i use the tubes is to stop the deer and other critters from eating the new tender vines.


----------



## MeadowStationVines (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input. Seeing how I’m only planting 72 vines and the critters are a real concern seems like the tubes might offer the best protection.

Brandon


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2017)

If wildlife is a concern the tubes will help with the smaller ones like rabbits and woodchucks. Deer just wait for them to grow out the top and then feast on them. If wildlife is not a problem the benefits are very slight.


----------



## CTDrew (Mar 22, 2017)

I am a big fan of not using any grow tubes. My experience here in the northeast is that they don't do a whole lot to push a new vine along. As to rabbits, one year I had some rabbit issues on a few new vines so I made "tubes" out of chicken wire so they couldn't totally defoliate the vine. if you are planting on a small scale and just worrying about rabbits, this might be another option for you, as they take time to cut and assemble...


----------



## BigH (Mar 30, 2017)

I used grow tubes when I started my vineyard primarily for critter protection and protection from early season herbicide sprays. Lot's of weeds to kill in that first year. I may have sacrificed some root development, but in my rich soil, I was more concerned with critters and weeds.

H


----------

